# Types of caulk



## mcginnin (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi guys this is my first post. I just started having a leak in the corner of my bed room right below my chimney. I inspected the roof shingles are good/newer. Caulking looks like it could use a touch up. What do you recommend? 

Silicone or polyurethane caulk? A specific brand? Any information would be great. 

Nick
New Market MD


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Nick, any photos….. ?

I always start at the top of chimneys when trouble shooting leaks around the stack
Check the chimney pots aren’t cracked
Check to see if the flaunching / Crown is broken up
Missing mortar between the brick work will let in moisture
Check the flashings aren’t detached from the stack


----------

